# Crock Pot Kalua Pig



## Kayelle

It just doesn't get easier than this, and it's delicious.......

1 6lb pork butt roast
1 1/2 Tbs.. Hawaiian sea salt, or any sea salt
1 Tbs. liquid smoke

Make deep slits all over the roast with a long knife. Make a paste of the salt and liquid smoke, and massage it into the meat. (I use latex gloves)
Place the roast into the crockpot without any liquid.  Cover, and cook on low for 10 to 12 hrs.  Shred the meat, and add the drippings as needed to moisten.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm!

This sounds awesome!  Thank you Kayelle


----------



## ChefJune

What does "Kalua" (or Kahlua?) have to do with it?


----------



## Wyogal

Traditionally, it is cooked in an underground oven, or pit, that is what "kalua" means. (not the liquor) It's a Hawaiian method of roasting pig. I would guess that the crock pot and the smoke flavoring simulate the taste.


----------



## buckytom

thanks k-l, i'm gonna try this with the smoke.

i make a pulled pork in the crock pot with onions for my dept.'s holiday party every year that gets rave reviews, so i think i'll try one before then with the smoke.

i know a lot of purists cringe about a pork butt being cooked in it's own fat in a crock pot rather than a grill or smoker, but it turns out really well!


----------



## Kayelle

I've eaten several meals of traditionally prepared Kalua Pigs, and can tell no difference from the real thing, with this crock pot recipe........

Here's the work involved to do it the traditional way.......

YouTube - Kalua Pig Traditional Style


----------



## Kayelle

> i know a lot of purists cringe about a pork butt being cooked in it's  own fat in a crock pot rather than a grill or smoker, but it turns out  really well!



"pig fat rules" Bucky.   Not something you'd want to clog the arteries on a regular basis but........
I think you'll really like this.  Please save the onions for another butt though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you directed us towards this...copied and pasted.  I'm off to buy a pork butt!


----------



## mollyanne

I saw this thread had a 4 star rating so I clicked on it to see what's so good......yuuuummmmmmm and easy too...great combination. I've never done a pork butt...guess I could never get past the name. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Kayelle

l Mollyanne

Would it help to know that a pork butt isn't anywhere near the butt??

 Pork Cut ID Tutorial


----------



## Andy M.

Nice diagram, Kayelle!


----------



## mollyanne

Kayelle said:


> l Mollyanne
> 
> Would it help to know that a pork butt isn't anywhere near the butt??
> 
> Pork Cut ID Tutorial


Yes that WOULD help  but, but, but...OMG, to think I've been eating ham all these years. Who's cruel joke was it to name the butt "ham" and the shoulder "butt" ???


----------



## joesfolk

It's actually pork shoulder as I understand it.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, the name pork butt seems strange, doesn't it?  I did some research,  and it turns out in pre-revolutionary New England and into the  Revolutionary War, shoulder cuts were packed into casks or barrels (also  known as "butts") for  storage and shipment. And it's also weird that "living high on the hog" meaning affluent living, is actually " low on the hog " where the ham is. 
I can make myself crazy with stuff like this.


----------



## mollyanne

Kayelle said:


> Yep, the name pork butt seems strange, doesn't it? I did some research, and it turns out in pre-revolutionary New England and into the Revolutionary War, shoulder cuts were packed into casks or barrels (also known as "butts") for storage and shipment. And it's also weird that "living high on the hog" meaning affluent living, is actually " low on the hog " where the ham is.
> I can make myself crazy with stuff like this.


...me too. Interesting.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> It just doesn't get easier than this, and it's delicious.......
> 
> 1 6lb pork butt roast
> 1 1/2 Tbs.. Hawaiian sea salt, or any sea salt
> 1 Tbs. liquid smoke
> 
> Make deep slits all over the roast with a long knife. Make a paste of the salt and liquid smoke, and massage it into the meat. (I use latex gloves)
> Place the roast into the crockpot without any liquid.  Cover, and cook on low for 10 to 12 hrs.  Shred the meat, and add the drippings as needed to moisten.



I'm going to try your version of Kalua Pig in the crockpot K, 
mainly `cuz I ran out of banana leaves to make it my way.
Now I do have question though,
did you increase the salt or liquid smoke at all since posting this?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Btw, did I mention that I am of Hawaiian decent?


----------



## cinisajoy

This sounds fabulous.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Hawaiian Feast*


[file photo Hawaii 2012]

This how we eat Kalua Pig back home.
This was one of our lunchs at Young's Fish Market in Honolulu.  We go here at least once on every trip home.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm going to try your version of Kalua Pig in the crockpot K,
> mainly `cuz I ran out of banana leaves to make it my way.
> Now I do have question though,
> did you increase the salt or liquid smoke at all since posting this?



Kgirl, you're our favorite wahine now at DC. I posted this long before you came to us, and it's really very good. No, I haven't really changed the amount of salt or liquid smoke. My last cook, I used this stuff and it was *really* remarkable.
NOH Hawaiian Seasoning Salt All Purpose 8oz


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Gonna have to find that stuff KL.
I love anything from Noh Foods Of Hawaii
http://www.nohfoods.com/
here's the funniest thing though...
when I pulled up their webiste, 
they're in COMPTON CALIFORNIA! 
HA!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!
I was passing by my "Asian Store" here in Southern AZ
and thought I'd better stop and stock up on what I could
before we move on to Northern AZ, where they have no 
CLUE about anything but cowboy food , and and and ...
I walked out having spent $75USD 
Well, I have to say that that isn't hard to do, considering almost
everything I purchase is brought in from Hawaii


----------



## Kayelle

You're going to love it Kgirl. It's a perfect blend and really great on fish too!

PS..I LOVE that braclet..is it Hawaiian and does it say something?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> You're going to love it Kgirl. It's a perfect blend and really great on fish too!
> *
> PS..**I LOVE that braclet..is it Hawaiian and does it say something?*



Why yes, yes it does KL.
(I was so excited I didn't realize it got into the shot )
That is my Hawaiian Bracelet made by a prominent jeweler in Hawaii, and it's my "given Hawaiian" name. 
When you turn 16 you are considered now an adult in the community and you are given a name by a relative or close family friend.  Your given name always says something about you.
My name is :
Kapualeipunahelepiliohana
The favorite flower lei that brings the family together
My name nearly wraps completely around my bracelet.
My "Auntie" Clara gave me my name, she was a very close family friend, you may know her better as "Hilo Hattie", a very famous entertainer.
My parents gave me my bracelet when I graduated from High School, which is another tradition.
On my 30th birthday, I bought myself another Hawaiian Bracelet with my English name on it.  Many women in Hawaii wear several bracelets at one time; each with one of their children's name's.
Hawaiian Bracelets
I never take mine off.


----------



## Kayelle

What a wonderful interesting story Kgirl!! Mahalo! I doubt there's anyone of my generation who doesn't remember Hilo Hattie!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Auntie Clara was a hoot!
... but I digress from the topic at hand KL, I apologize.   
I wanted to also say on the topic of Kalua Pig, while in my asian market, I found frozen banana leaves to make pork ala k~girl, but I will also try it your style as well.


----------



## cinisajoy

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Auntie Clara was a hoot!
> ... but I digress from the topic at hand KL, I apologize.
> I wanted to also say on the topic of Kalua Pig, while in my asian market, I found frozen banana leaves to make pork ala k~girl, but I will also try it your style as well.


Kgirl, 
You might check your local Hispanic/Latin/Mexican store for banana leaves.  I know our local one carries fresh banana leaves.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

That was what I was going to suggest too, but *cinisajoy* beat me to it.  I have seen banana leaves in Mexican markets here in the northland.


----------



## Cheryl J

This sounds delicious - I'm going to make this after I use up the pulled pork already in the freezer.  Thanks, Kay. I'll get my hands on some of that Noh seasoning as well.


----------



## yumfood

That is great.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## lyndalou

I have a 3 lb. Boston Butt ..will I need to cook it as long? It's boneless btw.


----------



## Kayelle

lyndalou said:


> I have a 3 lb. Boston Butt ..will I need to cook it as long? It's boneless btw.



No, it won't take as long lyndalou. My last cook was with a 3 lb. but I'm sorry I didn't pay attention how long it took to get it very tender. Remember, don't add any liquid to the pot, it will make it's own liquid.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> No, it won't take as long lyndalou. My last cook was with a 3 lb. but I'm sorry I didn't pay attention how long it took to get it very tender. Remember, don't add any liquid to the pot, it will make it's own liquid.



It will need at least eight hours, though, in order to melt the collagen and tenderize the meat. I've used this method for my pulled pork  recipe.


----------



## Kayelle

Good point GG.


----------



## lyndalou

Kayelle said:


> No, it won't take as long lyndalou. My last cook was with a 3 lb. but I'm sorry I didn't pay attention how long it took to get it very tender. Remember, don't add any liquid to the pot, it will make it's own liquid.



Just read this ( Monday morning) I used your method and cooked it on low for about 7-8 hours. It was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kayelle

lyndalou said:


> Just read this ( Monday morning) I used your method and cooked it on low for about 7-8 hours. It was great. Thanks for sharing.



TSM for the report LL. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Okay, so I bought a Pork Shoulder "Roast" at Walmart again
and was ACTUALLY reading the packaging and it has been "enhanced with 10% salt solution..." 
HMMM
So that's why the last why my Kalua Pig was a bit too salty last time I made it...
The only place that I can find a Pork Butt that has not been fiddled with is at our Asian Market and that's just too dang far away from our house.
All the other markets close by are charging an arm and a leg for Butt or Shoulder.  I always thought that Pork Butt was the least expensive cut of Pork.
SO... Kalua Pig and Lomi Lomi Salmon will be on the menu in a coupla days...


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 23769
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!
> I was passing by my "Asian Store" here in Southern AZ
> and thought I'd better stop and stock up on what I could
> before we move on to Northern AZ, where they have no
> CLUE about anything but cowboy food , and and and ...
> I walked out having spent $75USD
> Well, I have to say that that isn't hard to do, considering almost
> everything I purchase is brought in from Hawaii



Reverse Hawaiian financing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> It just doesn't get easier than this, and it's delicious.......
> 
> 1 6lb pork butt roast
> 1 1/2 Tbs.. Hawaiian sea salt, or any sea salt
> 1 Tbs. liquid smoke
> 
> Make deep slits all over the roast with a long knife. Make a paste of the salt and liquid smoke, and massage it into the meat. (I use latex gloves)
> Place the roast into the crockpot without any liquid.  Cover, and cook on low for 10 to 12 hrs.  Shred the meat, and add the drippings as needed to moisten.



I was browsing Pinterest last night and found several recipes similar to yours K... even one published by Epcot Center... here's what I found amazing ... NONE of them included Liquid Smoke!
I found a new product I'm going to look for ...
https://www.amazon.com/Js-Hawaii-Kiawe-Liquid-Bottle/dp/B01FUHUNLI


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was browsing Pinterest last night and found several recipes similar to yours K... even one published by Epcot Center... here's what I found amazing ... *NONE of them included Liquid Smoke!*
> I found a new product I'm going to look for ...
> /dp/B01FUHUNLI



You mean the recipe's you found were just with sea salt Kgirl? Odd.

That product you found is liquid smoke, right?

Color me confused.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> You mean the recipe's you found were just with sea salt Kgirl? Odd.
> 
> That product you found is liquid smoke, right?
> 
> Color me confused.



Right! NO liquid smoke ... 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/469992911087087293/

The liquid smoke I found on something or another was this
Kiawe Wood Liquid Smoke, 
GOT TO HAVE!!!
Kiawe wood is what make the Kalua Pig in the Imu taste 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOO
ONO!
SO, if we use this Kiawe Liquid smoke, I deduce that it would taste even closer to the REALTHING... but my sistah K, 
try with the banana leaf, way more better! That added Hawaiian touch... 
I found my banana leaf frozen in the Asian Market also at the gourmet grocery store produce section...


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right! NO liquid smoke ...
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/469992911087087293/
> 
> The liquid smoke I found on something or another was this
> Kiawe Wood Liquid Smoke,
> GOT TO HAVE!!!
> Kiawe wood is what make the Kalua Pig in the Imu taste
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ONO!
> SO, if we use this Kiawe Liquid smoke, I deduce that it would taste even closer to the REALTHING... but my sistah K,
> try with the banana leaf, way more better! That added Hawaiian touch...
> I found my banana leaf frozen in the Asian Market also at the gourmet grocery store produce section...




You can take the girl out of Hawaii, but you can't take Hawaii out of the girl. 

Congratulations on your finds of home.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right! NO liquid smoke ...
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/469992911087087293/
> 
> The liquid smoke I found on something or another was this
> Kiawe Wood Liquid Smoke,
> GOT TO HAVE!!!
> Kiawe wood is what make the Kalua Pig in the Imu taste
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ONO!
> SO, if we use this Kiawe Liquid smoke, I deduce that it would taste even closer to the REALTHING... but my sistah K,
> try with the banana leaf, way more better! That added Hawaiian touch...
> I found my banana leaf frozen in the Asian Market also at the gourmet grocery store produce section...



Oh ok, I'll look for that Kiawe liquid smoke you discovered Kgirl! Thanks for the tip! I couldn't imagine no liquid smoke involved. I've used banana leaves per your instructions but didn't notice a lot of difference, and they took up a lot of room in the freezer. 
That being said, Kalua pork is a common treat for us. We love it..


----------



## lyndalou

I made this recently..it was great and soooo simple. I did use liquid smaoke.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

lyndalou said:


> I made this recently..it was great and soooo simple. I did use liquid smaoke.



lyndalou, have you tried Kalua Pig and Cabbage yet? 
We'll be having that tomorrow night I think, MMM!


----------



## lyndalou

No, I haven't. Will try it soon.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> The liquid smoke I found on something or another was this
> *Kiawe Wood Liquid Smoke,*
> GOT TO HAVE!!!
> Kiawe wood is what make the Kalua Pig in the Imu taste
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ONO!
> SO, if we use this Kiawe Liquid smoke, I deduce that it would taste even closer to the REALTHING....



I've been on the hunt Kgirl. I was hoping it would be on the low cost shipping place for Hawaiian goods http://www.onlyfromhawaii.com/newnohhawaiianseasoningsaltallpurpose8oz.aspx, but no such luck. I may have to pay as much for shipping, as the cost of the bottle of smoke from Amazon.


----------



## RPCookin

My kalua pig in the crock pot. We have thyme going crazy in the herb garden, so I decided to add some to the pot. I'll try to add more photos later. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> I've eaten several meals of traditionally prepared Kalua Pigs, and can tell no difference from the real thing, with this crock pot recipe........
> 
> Here's the work involved to do it the traditional way.......
> 
> YouTube - Kalua Pig Traditional Style




OhMyGosh!
Kayelle, I don't know why I've only NOW watched this vid!
This is two doors down from where I lived!!!
Our neighbors had a permanent Imu in the backyard and 
we would take our chickens or turkeys down there and they would throw 'em inside with the pig (you saw the guys putting smaller wrapped bundle on top the pig?)
I can still smell that in my memory and taste it too!


----------

